# water bottles



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

not sure this is in the right section, but wanted to know the cheapest place to buy bulk water bottles, online or at a UK store.

thanks


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Try any pet shop or local hardware store. If you tell them you want x amount they might be able to give you discount. I bought about 3 box's from our local store and got them for about 50-60p each


----------



## wyliegirl (Dec 23, 2009)

just a guess ebay


----------

